

Gitbox 1.5: native undo for git operations - oleganza
http://www.gitboxapp.com/

======
waleedka
Looks like a solid app, and fast as well. It's clear that the developers care
about quality. But I'm sticking with GitX because GitBox is still missing a
few key features:

\- It doesn't have a good representation of the branch tree (like GitX). It's
a must for anyone who deals with multiple branches.

\- I can't stage parts of a file. GitX makes that really easy.

\- I can't see the contents of a stash (again, easy in GitX). But GitBox makes
it easy to see my list of stashes, which GitX doesn't.

\- GitX also wins in that I can see the changes made in a commit by simply
clicking the file name. GitX opens a third party app.

\- It's not clear to me why there is a big vertical space on the left
dedicated to listing my repositories, while my branches are hidden behind a
small drop-down box. I'm more likely to deal with multiple branches than
multiple repositories at any one time so it makes more sense to keep my
branches visible and hide my other repositories behind a drop-down menu.

On the other hand, I really like that GitBox refreshes it's state
automatically. This is one of the issues with GitX that I need to hit Cmd-R
every time I switch to it. Overall, great start.

~~~
shaggyfrog
Visualizing diffs inside the app is also a must-have for me. Fewer clicks =
simpler = easier to use = better.

I also note that the apparent keyboard shortcut for "Show Difference" is just
"D". Not command-D. Just "D". Not only is this highly unusual (no keyboard
modifier like Cmd/Ctrl/Shift/etc.) but it also doesn't work.

------
dustingetz
is zero-friction undo even a good idea? rewinding in git is something that
should be done with care, I'm not sure I would be comfortable with non-experts
making "undo commit" part of their everyday toolset.

~~~
skrebbel
> _is zero-friction undo even a good idea?_

Yes. It's the major missing feature for git. Novices spend more time figuring
out how to undo their mistakes than anything else.

If the undo has side effects (i.e. "if someone cloned this branch since you
did the action you want to undo, stuff will break"), the tool should display
that warning and ask to continue.

Undo on local working branches only would already be a _big_ help.

------
avit
About a month ago I tried all the commercial Mac Git clients (SourceTree,
GitBox, Tower, Gitty) after being frustrated with my old copy of GitX. I just
couldn't get into any of them. I was missing the tree views, so I can see
where branches diverge, staging of hunks, and overall they were all too
"weird" to use in their own way.

I ended up going back to GitX when I found there's a more recently updated
fork maintained by German Laullon: <http://gitx.laullon.com/> It has a few
bugs, but I find it's much more usable than the commercial alternatives.

------
basil
Great UI, much cleaner than GitX. However it seems to be missing my favourite
feature from GitX which is the ability to stage hunks.

~~~
frou_dh
As well as being clean, it can also be nicely keyboard driven. On the whole, a
great understated design!

------
rapind
Looks pretty cool, but for the love of god please slow down your slideshow
(maybe 6-8 seconds instead of 4).

~~~
ajanuary
Or add the ability to pause / control which slide to view.

~~~
oleganza
You can click the previews - the slideshow will stop.

------
mathrawka
Looks nice and I'm sure there is a great market for this kind of app. I'd be
interested in hearing reports of how things.

As for me though, I still prefer the command line :)

~~~
taylorbuley
I generally think it can be dangerous to build a reliance on tools like these,
especially when one doesn't yet understand the command line equivalents

That said, I paid for this app and have used it to manage merge conflicts that
would have otherwise driven me nuts w/o a GUI

~~~
jwallaceparker
> I generally think it can be dangerous to build a reliance on tools like
> these, especially when one doesn't yet understand the command line
> equivalents

Good point. I agree.

That's interesting that you use it exclusively for merge conflicts. I will
give it a look.

------
insanecanadian
Pretty nice, though I am a little annoyed that the number of repositories in
the demo went from three to one. Other than that, seems like a nice update!

------
Corrado
I was coming in here to ask what Gitbox has over the Github no-cost
alternative, but found out about GitX. When did GitX get a native GUI!?

I've used GitX in the past but mostly as a crutch when the terminal client
confused me (or when I needed pretty pictures.); It's X11 foundation always
turned me off on the Mac. However, the latest GitX looks really good and might
even turn me from my terminal ways. :)

------
jarin
Hmm that is pretty cool, looks like it's a smart front-end for git rebase?

------
jbrennan
It's a lovely app and it's got a beautiful website, too!

------
ksylvest
Awesome.

